# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Обновление Windows 10 Creators Update начнет распространяться 11 апреля

## Labs

Пользователи во всем мире 11 апреля начнут получать бесплатное обновление Windows 10 Creators Update.

Помимо творческих инструментов, в обновлении появились новые функции Microsoft Edge, дополнительные возможности управления безопасностью и конфиденциальностью и многое-многое другое. Creators Update разработано, чтобы раскрыть потенциал пользователей и вдохновить их на творчество, позволяя каждому применять технологии 3D и смешанной реальности, давая возможность каждому геймеру стать стримером.

*3D для всех и смешанная реальность*

Новое приложение Paint 3D в Creators Update позволяет с легкостью создавать 3D-объекты, менять цвета, добавлять текстуры, преобразовывать 2D-объекты в 3D. Ожидается, что *к 2020 году объем 3D-индустрии вырастет на 62%*, поэтому Microsoft стремиться дать возможность каждому прикоснуться к миру 3D, создавая и делясь объемными объектами с помощью Creators Update.

Windows 10 Creators Update предлагает различные технологии погружения от 3D до смешанной реальности, стирающие границу между физическим и виртуальным миром. Acer, ASUS, Dell, HP и Lenovo создали первые в мире устройства с поддержкой технологии смешанной реальности Windows Mixed Reality. Эти новые устройства оснащены встроенными сенсорами, обеспечивающими шесть степеней свободы по всем направлениям. Они легко надеваются и позволяют свободно двигаться, без необходимости устанавливать внешние элементы слежения или сенсоры на стене. В интерфейсе устройств будут доступны новые приложения и возможности Windows Mixed Reality с эффектом погружения, которые разработчики создают с помощью недавно полученных комплектов для разработчиков Windows Mixed Reality.

*Встроенная технология трансляции игр в Windows 10*

Microsoft стремится сделать Xbox лучшей площадкой для игр и творчества на устройствах с Windows 10 и Xbox One. Для этого объединяются игроки на Xbox и ПК-геймеры с помощью Xbox Live, а также таких программ, как Xbox Play Anywhere, которая дает возможность купить игру один раз и играть в нее как на Xbox One, так и на ПК с Windows 10.

Creators Update предоставляет много возможностей, чтобы играть, взаимодействовать, делиться впечатлениями и наслаждаться играми на Windows 10 и Xbox One. С помощью Beam творческие личности могут транслировать игровые стримы и взаимодействовать с сообществом в реальном времени (задержка при трансляции Beam составляет меньше одной секунды) и без необходимости приобретать дополнительное программное обеспечение или оборудование. Благодаря Beam можно не просто смотреть игровые трансляции, но также общаться, участвовать в процессе и взаимодействовать со стримерами и сообществом совершенно по-новому.

Игровой режим Windows 10 предоставит безграничные игровые возможности на ПК с Windows 10 благодаря выделению большего объема ресурсов для игр. Как только вы включите «Игровой режим», вы сможете применить его в любой игре. Узнать больше об аналогичном обновлении и новых функциях Xbox One можно здесь.

*Microsoft Edge: новые функции для интернет-серфинга и развлечений* 

Microsoft Edge по умолчанию стал приложением для чтения книг в Магазине Windows. Сегодня в Интернете существует огромное количество угроз безопасности. Microsoft Edge блокирует на 9% больше фишинговых сайтов и на 13% больше вредоносного ПО, чем Chrome**, помогая защитить персональные данные и информацию пользователей. Согласно результатам собственного тестирования компании Google, Microsoft Edge работает быстрее, чем Chrome***. В обновлении Creators Update появятся новые функции, в том числе улучшенные возможности управления вкладками, чтобы помочь пользователям находить, структурировать и открывать сохраненные вкладки, без необходимости покидать текущую страницу. 

*Детали*

В Windows 10 Creators Update появится множество возможностей и функций, которые были добавлены по просьбам пользователей.

*Ночной режим night light*, уменьшающий объем синего света, излучаемого экраном, позволяет лучше спать. Благодаря «ночному режиму» при работе поздно вечером мозг будет лучше подготовлен к засыпанию. Пользователи смартфонов любят эту функцию, теперь она появится на Windows 10 с Creators Update.

*Режим просмотра mini view* позволяет разместить маленькое окно поверх текущих процессов, благодаря чему можно, к примеру, параллельно смотреть сериал, общаться по Skype или же управлять воспроизведением музыки, независимо от того, над чем вы работаете в данный момент.

С обновлением Windows 10 Creators Update родители, которые знакомы с функцией* ограничения продолжительности сеансов экранного времени* в Windows 10, смогут воспользоваться аналогом и на Xbox One. Подобная функция позволит управлять количеством времени, которое ребенок проведет за компьютером и консолью. С функцией ограничения продолжительности сеансов экранного времени родители смогут настроить дневную норму для каждого ребенка, и Xbox или ПК с Windows 10 автоматически отключат их от игры по истечении времени. На Windows 10 также будет возможность получать отчеты с информацией о том, сколько времени ребенок проводит за играми еженедельно. Сделать нужные настройки можно по ссылке account.microsoft.com/family.

Windows Hello может использовать любой спаренный iPhone, Android или Windows Phone, чтобы определить, когда пользователь отходит от ПК или планшета, и автоматически заблокировать его при этом, предоставляя дополнительную защиту конфиденциальности. Функция *remote lock* работает со смартфонами, фитнес-браслетами или любым устройством, соединенным с ПК или планшетом.

*Расширенная безопасность и конфиденциальность* 

Компании и частные пользователи нуждаются в расширенной защите: эксперты в сфере безопасности сообщают о том, что вредоносное ПО и программы-вымогатели все больше распространяются в сети, а отследить их и противостоять им становится сложнее.

В Creators Update появится новый сервис для мониторинга безопасности – Центр безопасности Windows Defender (Windows Defender Security Center). Единая панель управления позволит контролировать все функции безопасности на одном экране – от антивируса, файервола и сетевой защиты до оценки состояния и производительности устройства, управления безопасностью приложений и браузера, управления семейными функциями безопасности. Для корпоративных клиентов в Creators Update постоянно появляются новые инструменты и возможности, позволяющие упростить работу ИТ-отдела, облегчить внедрение нового ПО, управление и поддержку устройств с Windows 10 и помочь справиться с угрозами безопасности. Распространение Creators Update через Центр обновлений Windows начнется 11 апреля. Оно будет устанавливаться постепенно и с соблюдением очередности, чтобы все пользователи получили доступ к новым возможностям в наилучшем виде.

----------

